# Suche Video WoW



## Deepain (5. Dezember 2013)

Einen Schönen Guten Abend allen,

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Video. War glaube auf Englisch mit Deutschen Untertitel, wurde in diesem Forum auch schon gepostet. Und zwar geht es vorallem um WoW bzw dem Chinafarmern, ist so eine Art kleine Doku. Wäre Lieb wenn vielleicht jemand weiß was ich meine & den Link zu besagtem Video zu Posten.

Hab leider in der SuFu nix gefunden
*
Kann schon gelöscht werden hab jetzt das Forum nochmal durchsucht, Film heißt Login2Life . *


----------

